
How Big Oil Dodges Facebook’s New Ad Transparency Rules - pulisse
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-big-oil-dodges-facebooks-new-ad-transparency-rules
======
pulisse
Money quote:

> Rob Leathern, Facebook’s director of product management, said Facebook
> doesn’t try to verify the provenance of every political ad. The lack of a
> “reliable source to look and see every possible entity name that would be
> valid, including ‘doing business as’ names,” would make it a herculean task,
> he said. “We have to rely on the things that we can scalably look at.”
> Facebook primarily monitors disclaimers for profanity, names of hate groups
> and “vague or inaccurate” descriptions, as well as URLs (banned because
> they’re not official names), he said.

